# best router table (buy or build?)



## cwoodworker (May 29, 2010)

hello, just wanted to say hi and if anywone has any recomendations as to brand, accessories. Is it best to build a router table from baltic birch. Or should I just buy one with all the trimmings. Thanks, John


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi John, and welcome.

Ultimately, I believe it best to build at least the cabinet, as you can build it to suit your needs. The New Yankee Workshop one is a good one to base one on, though if you wish you could build it a lot cheaper.

I am not real familiar with all the offerings for sale out there, but there are definitely some good ones, with the biggest advantage that you are up and running quickly. I have been building a cabinet for 4 weeks now in what I can find for spare time, and am near done. I would estimate I have at least $200 in materials with the wood, plywood and hardware. On top of this is the cost of the Bench Dog table and fence I bought. It will be a sweet setup though.

Very few pre-built ones have good dust collection, something easy to build in.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

John... Buy vs. Build is a commonly debated topic here. Others will disagree with me on this but I'd recommend looking at a lot of table designs, reading what people have written about them and then deciding for yourself. Here's a link to about 100 of our members tables. Feel free to ask questions about what you see; many of the people are here frequently and you may well get feedback from the owner on how well it works and whether or not they'd choose that feature again.

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/17212-wanted-pictures-your-table.html


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello John and welcome to the RouterForums. Glad you're a member.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,

I prefer a self made table, At this adress you will find many table with lift, dust colection, micrometric adjusting fence etc..
It is in french but with pics you can understand
Association Les copeaux

Cheers
Daniel


----------



## xvimbi (Sep 29, 2009)

I am going through that process right now myself (have been for months...), and I am jumping back and forth between building my own and buying a top. For sure I am building my own cabinet, utilizing the new (for me) techniques I am acquiring.

In any case, there is no short answer to your question. I would strongly recommend reading up on the matter to get a better idea about what it is that you want to get out of a table. What you intend to build determines to a large extent what kind of table you may want. There is tons of info here on this site and a myriad of other places on the web, but it's scattered and not always easy to get to. Thus I would suggest you invest in a good book or two. Bill Hylton's "Woodworking with the router" is an excellent example. It does contain detailed instructions for building various tables, fences and jigs, and - most importantly - the rationals behind their designs. There are other books like that. Also check out the commercial vendors.

If you have the tools, I'd recommend building your own table. I don't have a table saw, so it's difficult for me to get certain things done. That's why I recently decided to get a commercial top, plate and fence (Rockler), although I knew that it wasn't really the design I wanted in the end. Consequently I already regret it, and I may send it back and continue the work on my own top.

If you want to get going quickly, then get a commercial top. Maybe I can send you my pristine Rockler setup  After a while, you'll likely know what you want in a table, and then you'll probably build it yourself.

Cheers! MM


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

cwoodworker said:


> hello, just wanted to say hi and if anywone has any recomendations as to brand, accessories. Is it best to build a router table from baltic birch. Or should I just buy one with all the trimmings. Thanks, John


Hi John:

Go here:

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/21533-so-you-want-buy-router-table.html#post182364

and read. 

The first thing that you have to appreciate is that using a router is very much dependent on what you want to build. There are 22 ways to use a router. Which one(s) are you going to use? It's easy to say that you want to make mortise and tenon joints but do you want them at 90 degrees, 45 degrees or 67 1/2 degrees? 90 degrees requires a stock router. 45 degrees requires a jig and 67.5 degrees requires an angler (or angle ease) but Santé's version is appears more effective.

What I'm trying to say is take some time to absorb what's happening on this forum and ask questions. Then, consider a table. You might find that skis suit your purposes better.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

cwoodworker said:


> hello, just wanted to say hi and if anywone has any recomendations as to brand, accessories. Is it best to build a router table from baltic birch. Or should I just buy one with all the trimmings. Thanks, John


Hmmm, a topic that has NO right or wrong answer. :dirol:

I always recommend purchasing a relatively cheap table first. Why? Once you have one, this will now give you better idea's on ways to improve what you have. Right now, do you know if you need all of those "bells and whistles" that many have? Take a look at the Oak Park table. It's a simple table that does exactly what any other table will do. No, I'm not saying purchase this table, just take a look at it. Again, this option will atleast give you idea's on what you need.

Building your own is a very good way. But, again, do you really know what you really need? No point in placing a miter track, (T-slot), in your table if you will never use it. No point in spending money on something you'll never use. 

Lastly, as others have said, browse these forums. Study the pics of others tables. Have questions about them, don't be afraid to ask them. This is why we're all here. :yes4:

BTW, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Build. You'll learn exactly what you want without spending a ton. Your router and a circular saw is about all you need. Plus a drill. Table saw is a definate plus, but can certainly be done without. 

Much cheaper than buying, too. I estimate my first one cost $55.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

The one advantage to buying a top and fence is that you can use it right away on sawhorses, something I have done for the last two months now.

I find the T-slot is more of advantage for using featherboards then a miter gauge. For a miter gauge I prefer to us one that parallels the fence, not the table, anyway.


----------



## Harris (May 14, 2010)

*Router Table*

You need to decide which table is best for you regardless of price. Once you get there; Does it fit you budget? Going this route, you will most likely make one similar to the best table you could find. IMO, making one is better because that is why I got into woodworking, is to make stuff. I have a great plan for a new table, PM me if you want an idea.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Harris said:


> You need to decide which table is best for you regardless of price. Once you get there; Does it fit you budget? Going this route, you will most likely make one similar to the best table you could find. IMO, making one is better because that is why I got into woodworking, is to make stuff. I have a great plan for a new table, PM me if you want an idea.


I believe you will need to have at least 10 posts to your name before PM's will work.


----------



## tkleff (Feb 5, 2012)

*Should I buy or build*

I, too, am undecided as to whether to buy or build a router table -- or, is it a router table top? Below is my thinking/argument on each side. I'd love to hear more discussion about the topic. 

INTRODUCTION


WHY I SHOULD BUILD A ROUTER TABLE 

I'm a newbie. I like to learn through practice (projects). But, the big problem with a RT project is this: I don't know it's function (for me or others), thus, it's nearly impossible to design. If I knew how I'd use it in the next 1-3 years, I MAY BE ABLE to design the perfect table. BUT, I'm confident I couldn't precisely execute the design. 

I may be able to find great designs via a couple of the router books I own, or shop made plans here or on the internet -- but, will those designs suit my needs? More importantly, can I execute the design with the precision necessary to have a functional tool? 

I'm confident I'd fail in the precise -- here's why: 

(1) Inexperience, 
(2) Inadequate tools/knowledge; 
(3) lack of square/plum, 
(4) the wrong or wrongly combined set of materials (is it plywood, or baltic birch, or should it be some sort of engineered and flat surface that's cheaper, and "almost as good.")

Moreover, the time spent trying to get things just right, could be used doing a few other projects. And, through those projects that are of interest to me, I'll discover how I ACTUALLY want to use a router table. 

But, all that said, the $$$ savings and experience gained, will provide me with knowledge of how to build, and what to build the next time around. Moreover, the $$$ saved can be used to buy other sorely needed tools around the (outdoor) shop. 

Ultimately, I'll make a better table the next time out. 

WHY I SHOULD BUY A ROUTER TABLE TOP

The purchased router table top -- at minimum -- will be made by someone who knows something about what materials to use, and how they should combine together. And, the accuracy of the execution of the design, will be higher than mine -- virtually guaranteed (in other words, it'll be square, plum, and the router bit(s) will be (more or less) square to the table. Important details in a world where accuracy is king. 

Moreover, if I purchase a router table top, and decide I either don't use it, or want to build my own, there should be some resale value for the router table top. I could, therefore, sell it used. Indeed, I could also buy a router table top used and sell it for near the price I purchased it. I don't believe I could sell a router table I build myself -- particularly if the router table is deficient in some material ways -- and especially not if the table is unsafe. 

The other advantages seem to be: 
1) greater safety; 
2) ready to start routing on the table asap; 
3) learning about the features of a commercial table may allow me to decide what features I'd want in my own custom table. 

CONCLUSION

I haven't fully decided what to do. I KNOW this, though: I don't even know how to ask the right questions yet. My gut tells me to find the most highly rated commercial table, go on eBay and buy it for the going rate, try it for a few weeks then decide: Do I hate the table enough to build my own? Or, conversely, do I love the table so much that I don't want to sell the table and build (or buy) my own? 

PRIOR THREADS ON THE TOPIC
Incidentally, I did read through the threads (this one, and (removed) 21533-so-you-want-buy-router-table-4 and (removed) 33602-planning-build-rt-save-newby-himself.html, and even the photos one (can't find the link). The threads are largely mystifying -- I don't know what some of the words and phrases mean, which makes the reading rather difficult. 


ANALOGY - CHALLENGE: ALL OF YOU KNOW TOO MUCH, TRY TO FORGET WHAT YOU'VE LEARNED AND GO BACK TO YOUR FIRST THREE MONTHS AS A WOODWORKER, THEN THINK ABOUT IF YOU KNEW THEN WHAT YOU NOW KNOW. . . 
In fact, I'd offer the serious woodworker an analogy/challenge -- we're all ignorant, only in different areas. I have two serious areas of expertise, drums and jury trials. Either one will work for my example. If you asked me, for instance, how to voir dire (that is, how to pick a jury) -- I can give you the small, medium, or large answer -- but there's no easy answer. 

There's never one size fits all. And, if you've never done it, you won't get it right the first time. You can't. You probably won't even start to get it right until you've picked at least 10 juries -- and even then, it's still REALLY HARD. You don't know enough. Hell, you don't even know yet what to ask. That's not your fault, it's just your inexperience. Same is true for me and routers and router tables. I don't yet know what to ask. I've read three books, and done some basic routing for making (one set of) joints. Some of you have made 1,000s of joints and used your routers for >1,000 hours. I've used mine about 5 hours or so. So, just keep that lack of experience in mind as you post answers here. It's really hard for you to be too basic for us beginners. And, it's really easy (and tempting) to demonstrate how much you know and overwhelm us beginners. 

So, should I build or buy? Why? 

--KC


----------



## DJeansonne (Mar 27, 2009)

*build or buy?*

You never said that $ is limited but generally it is. I would say to buy a less expensive portable table and get some sense of what you are going to do with it to learn the features you really need. You may find one on eBay or Craig's List for cheap.

I used a particle board top on legs with a common birch plywood fence for a couple of years before upgrading. I did have a Rousseau plate to mount the router to. I would pickup and drop in the plate to change or adjust bits.

You certainly can build a basic table with MDF layers about 20x30 mounted on saw horses or a metal leg stand and do many functions. It should be similar to the Oak Park one. The only skill you really need is to make a fence that is L-shaped and square. If you are not sure that you can do that then you really should buy something. By "C" clamping to the table you can do basic tasks.

With that said, I was like you but wanted to build something and lower my costs. So what I did was build the base from the New Yankee plans and bought a top with fence from Rockler (on sale) which made me a real nice anf functional table. I had started making the top but had trouble getting it perfectly flat over the entire surface and got frustrated and gave in to buying a top and move on.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

pros and cons ... with a bought table, you are getting something that someone else thinks is useful for people who use routers. this can be both a pro and a con ...

pro, if you are a total newbie (like me), you don't have a clue what to look for in a table, and most tables made for routers are made by people who have a pretty good idea of what most people want in a table. so it can get you off the ground more quickly.

con, if you are experienced router user, you know what you want from a table and tables you can buy may not provide what you want.

me? i'm a newbie and don't know what a good table provides, but i'm also cheap (aka thrifty) and refuse to pay alot for a table, so i will build my own table when i know what i want out of mine. until then, i have my (homemade) lift attached to a 3/4" piece of melamine shelving from Ikea that i cut a hole in.

at this point, i think a track on one side about 6" away from the bit for feather boards and hold downs, and a couple of tracks on the other side of the bit perpendicular to the other one to hold down the fence will give me what i need.

the fence will be key because there is alot of functionality provided by that. i will be building my own one of these was well


----------

